# Japanese Nissan Silvia S15 Receives Left Hand Drive Conversion



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

The Nissan Silvia S15 is probably second to the Skyline in vehicles we really want and will never get. The craze of outfitting S13s and S14s with the S15 front end has sort of subsided here, but there's no mistaking how gorgeous the Silvia S15 is. Now it's been a while since we spotted something that made us raise our eyebrows for the better. We like to give kudos to creativity and cleverness when deserved and this Nissan Silvia S15 is a prime example of just that.

On the outside this purpose-built drift car is immaculate. The clean white shade is complemented with a subtle body kit, flared rear fenders and a crazy looking diffuser/splitter in the rear. The wheels are… unique, but not quite our cup of tea – but surprisingly suits the simplicity of the car well.

So what's so unique about this car? Well take a peek on inside and you'll see it's been converted to left hand drive. Say… what? Converting cars from left hand drive to right hand drive is pretty common nowadays here in America; and even in Japan some enthusiasts do the opposite, making their cars left hand drive. What's wildly insane about this build is the fact that Nissan Silvia S15s never came left in a hand drive version.

After our initial excitement wore off, we did a quick search and apparently there are some aspiring Silvia S15 owners that have tackled this conversion before. In fact there are ready-to-order dashes out there for this specific conversion. Who knew? We're pretty sure Free Craft (the shop that built this S15 out in Japan) did most of the work themselves.

And to toss one more surprise at you, apparently there's a Toyota Supra 2JZ under the hood. No photos of it yet, but this is definitely one ambitious Silvia S15 that we're digging.

More: *Japanese Nissan Silvia S15 Receives Left Hand Drive Conversion* on AutoGuide.com


----------

